#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  Zij Marokkaans, ik Hindoestaans..

## Shikhar

Hallo,

Mijn naam is Shikhar en ik ben een Hindoestaanse jongen van 21 jaar oud. Ik zit met een liefdesdrama en weet niet waar ik ermee heen moet. Ik hoop dat ik via jullie misschien iets wijzer kan worden. Tis een nogal lang verhaal dus als je niet meer dan 5 min. eraan wilt besteden.. skip et dan maar. 

Bijna 3 jaar geleden leerde ik een Marokkaanse meid op school kennen. We zaten bij 2 vakken bij elkaar in de klas. Zij zat altijd voor mij. Ik leerde haar tijdens de lessen een beetje kennen en vanaf het begin klikte het eigenlijk al, we konden met elkaar praten en lachen. We gingen met elkaar om in de pauzes.. steeds vaker en op gegeven moment waren we elke pauze samen. Na een tijdje gingen we ook na schooltijd afspreken. We gingen vaker de stad in of ff ergens wat drinken. 

Ik had vanaf het begin al gevoelens voor d'r en die werden steeds maar sterker. Ik was op gegeven moment tot over me oren verliefd op d'r. Ze wist het wel want ik verraadde mezelf af en toe ook al probeerde ik het nog geheim te houden.. maar ze vond het niet erg.. sterker nog er kwam bij haar juist elke x een verlegen lachje van af. Na een jaar een intieme vriendschap hebben opgebouwd was ik nog steeds verliefd. Ik dacht eerst dat het tijdelijk was en wel zou wegtrekken maar dat ging gewoon niet. Ik zat toen niet meer bij d'r op school maar, kwam d'r wel elke dag halen zodat ik haar met de bus thuis kon brengen of af en toe nog na schooltijd ff wat leuks samen konden gaan doen als ze van d'r ouders iets later thuis mocht komen. Soms spijbelden we een dag en gingen we de hele dag iets doen. In de vakanties waren we samen wanneer et maar kon. Ik vertelde haar toen een dag dat ik verliefd was op d'r.. en zei alles wat ik gedurende dat jaar wilde maar niet durfde te zeggen. Ze reageerde blij.. maar tog teleurgesteld.. ze vertelde me dat ze ook gevoelens voor mij had maar dat d'r ouders en familie mij nooit zou accepteren en dat mijn verliefdheid wel zou wegtrekken en dat we beter een beetje afstand konden nemen van elkaar. Het leek alsof ze wel wou maar niet durfde vanwege die familiekwestie.

Na een lange discussie die dag zette ik d'r thuis af zoals ik elke dag deed. Ik was egt heartbroken. Ik mocht d'r niet meer bellen, niet meer komen ophalen. Ik heb me nog nooit zo slecht gevoeld als toen. Maar na een week belt ze mij.. ze wilde met me afspreken. Ik kwam d'r de volgende dag van school halen en ze vertelde mij dat ze ook verliefd was op mij en niet meer zonder me kon. Die dag hadden we voor het eerst gezoend en hadden we officieel een relatie. 8 maanden hebben we een relatie gehad zonder enig familielid van haar noch mijn kant ervan afwist. Alleen vrienden en vriendinnen wisten het. Na 8 maanden vertelde ik het aan mijn ouders. Het was voor hun even slikken want ook bij ons verwachten ouders dat hun zoon of dochter met een Hindoestaan thuis komt. Na een lang gesprek over wat ze voor mij betekent en wat ik wil, zeiden me ouders "je moet doen wat jouw gelukkig maakt". Ik bracht haar de week daarna bij mij thuis om kennis te maken. Sindsdien kwam ze wanneer het kon ff bij mij thuis en zette ik d'r daarna weer thuis af. 

3 maanden later kwamen we op een punt dat we allebei zeiden dat op z'n minst een verantwoordelijke van haar familie het moest weten.. we vonden allebei dat die tijd was gekomen. We begonnen met haar zus.. die het totaal niet had verwacht maar wel accepteerde. Ze vertelde wel dat hun ouders deze moslim/hindoe kwestie niet zouden accepteren. 

paar weken later liepen we in het winkelcentrum. Betrapt door d'r moeder.. ze stonden ong. 10 min. te praten en ze zei ik moet naar huis ik bel je later...alleen ze belde niet. Ik belde haar, d'r telefoon stond uit. Ik had de volgende dag gespijbeld om d'r op school op te wachten.. maar ze kwam niet. Ik wachtte tijdens pauzes, na schooltijd en d'r vriendinnen wisten ook niks. Die avond belt een jongen mij, haar neef. Hij wilde met mij "praten". We spraken af, ik kwam alleen.. hij stond daar met een groep. Hij dreigde me, vertelde dat ik nooit meer bij haar in de buurt mocht komen, en als dat wel gebeurde dat het heel slecht met mij zou aflopen. Ik schoof die dreigement opzij en stond die hele week nog elke dag na schooltijd voor d'r school te wachten, maar de rest van de week was ze "ziek" en telefoon uit. Ik wist niet meer wat ik moest doen. Ik besloot een dag om via haar zus te communiceren. Ik wachtte d'r 's ochtends op bij de bushalte, ik had een brief geschreven en vroeg of ze die aan haar wilde geven. Ik stelde veel vragen in die brief en ook de vraag of ze me een brief terug wilde schrijven. D'r zus belde mij die avond en zei "check je e-mail". Ze schreef me.. ze vertelde wat er allemaal was gebeurd. Ze was mishandeld door d'r vader, uitgemaakt voor hoer. Was die week opgesloten in d'r kamer en heeft elke dag gehuild. Ze zou vanaf de week daarop weer naar school gaan, maar d'r vader had d'r gedreigd dat als ze nog 1 x met mij betrapt zou worden, dat het haar dood zou worden. Sindsdien werd ik ook vaker telefonisch gewaarschuwd door een anoniem persoon. D'r zus moest d'r sindsdien elke dag van school halen. Maar van haar mocht het gelukkig nog wel, af en toe gingen we met z'n 3en wat doen. Naar de bios ofso. D'r zus moest er altijd bij zijn voor et geval dat ze telefonisch gecontroleerd worden door hun ouders. We vonden het erg maar het kon niet anders.. we zagen elkaar gemiddeld 1 dagje per week een paar uurtjes lang. 

Onze tijd samen was zeldzaam dus we besteedden het niet aan onze problemen maar na een tijdje moest het wel.. hoe moest dit nu verder..?? Ze zei dat ze van me hield, dat ze me niet kwijt wou maar d'r familie ook niet. Dat ze niet kon kiezen maar dat ze d'r ouders wel kwalijk nam dat ze haar dit aandoen en dat ze dit eigelijk had kunnen zien aankomen. Ze zei ook dat ze me niet liet gaan en dat we door zouden vechten. Dat ze het huis uit kon gaan en bij een vriendin op kamers kon gaan wonen maar dat wilde ik niet want dat zou de situatie alleen maar meer opfocken. Ik wilde dat ze d'r opleiding afmaakte. Ik zou hetzelfde doen en daarna zouden we serieuze kansen hebben om op eigen benen er wat van te maken. Ik was zooo blij dat ze dat zei want in dit soort drama's was dit meestal het einde. 

Ze kreeg langzamerhand iets meer vrijheid waardoor ik d'r weer kon bellen, afspreken nog wel steeds met d'r zus in de buurt maja.. met een blik op de toekomst hadden we er een goed gevoel bij. Iets minder dan een maand later besloten we een dagje naar Amsterdam te gaan. Met d'r zus erbij zou het zowiezo geen probleem zijn. Tot we ineens een vriend van d'r vader tegenkwamen.. die op het eerste gezicht heel vriendelijk deed. Ze zei namelijk dat ik een klasgenoot was en dat we voor een project de stad in moesten. Maar die vriend belde d'r vader. Toen ze thuis kwam brak de hel bij haar los. D'r zus belde me de volgende dag op, vertelde wat er was gebeurd, ze was zelf ook mishandeld omdat ze meewerkte. Ze vertelde me dat ik contact voorlopig kon vergeten en dat ze zelf contact met me zou opnemen. Wie kon die jongen in de stad natuurlijk anders zijn dan ik..

Telefoon weer uit.. ik dacht ik wacht d'r zus weer de volgende ochtend op maar dit x zei ze tegen me "ga weg!! voordat we allebei de lul zijn!!". Een week ging voorbij.. ik hoorde niks van d'r.. ik werd echt gek. Ik was bang dat d'r iets was overkomen. Op gegeven moment hield ik het niet meer en ging ik naar d'r huis, belde aan, zag iemand door de gordijnen kijken maar niemand deed open. Die avond werd ik weer telefonisch bedreigd. De volgende dag werd ik op weg van school naar huis opgewacht door een groepje van 6/7 jongens. Ik werd in elkaar geslagen en mes op me keel gedrukt. De volgende x zou het "echt me dood worden". Had een paar verwondingen, kneusingen. Ik heb geen aangifte gedaan, ook geen wraakactie of eigen familie ingelicht uit angst voor escalatie en dat ik alleen maar nog verder van d'r verwijderd zou zijn. 

Dit is 4 maanden geleden gebeurd, ik word nu echt helemaal gek. Ik kan niet meer naar school, kan me niet concentreren. De hele vakantie heb ik d'r 1 x snel gezien en bijna niet gesproken. Ik heb wel een brief toen van d'r gekregen. Ze schreef kort samengevat: dat we moesten volhouden, ook in moeilijke tijden en dat het goedkomt en dat ze me trouw blijft en dat niemand tussen ons kan komen. Dit schooljaar studeert ze af van HBO, ik volgend jaar. Het duurt nog zooo langg voordat ik eindelijk vast met d'r kan zijn. Een heel jaar. En het ergste is dat ik d'r nu nog steeds bijna niet zie en spreek. Ik weet niet hoe ik met d'r moet communiceren. Ik wacht constant wanhopig een bericht van d'r af. E-mails die ze vanaf school verstuurt, af en toe belt ze met een vriendin d'r tel. vanaf school. Dan is me dag weer helemaal goed.. s'avonds besef ik weer de werkelijkheid en ben ik weer sip. 

Het is voor ons nooit een moslim/hindoe kwestie geweest. We hadden al vaker besproken hoe we het zouden doen. We zouden elkaar's geloof respecteren. Zij bleef een moslima en ik Hindoest. Ik eet geen varken, zij ook geen rund. Als het op trouwen zou aankomen, dan alleen een receptie. 

Geef me jullie mening en/of advies a.u.b. Want dit maakt mij en haar echt kapot.

----------


## nada23noor

hindoe/moslim??? (#) 
hee jongeman


ik moest bijna huilen als ik jou verhaal lees, helaas heb ik dit bij een vriendin meegemaakt. zij marokaans hij hindoestaan liefde op het eerste gezicht .6 jaar lang heeft ze een relatie gehad met hem geen een dag daar tussen met een ruzie. maar ja liefde is een ding en familie is weer op een ding. het is lastig om tussen die twee te kiezen. voor marokannen is familie heel belangerijk . jou relatie met haar is gedoemt tot mislukken het spijt me dat ik het zeg. 

zelfs als zij besluit om van huis weg te gaan,jullie zullen nooit gelukkig zijn al zou ik het liefst ale liefde en geluk voor julie willen.

jij bent al een keer bedreigt, reken er op dat ze je niet met rust laten als zij niet meer thuis komt. daarnaast werken twee geloven in een huis niet. zelfs al houden jullie rekening met elkaar met eten , en de manier waaarop julli trouwen. dat is niet genoeg.


hoe het is afgelopen met mijn vriendin? hij is getrouwd met een hindoe waarom? hij wilde zijn kinderen op zijn hindoestaans opvoeden, en dat ga jij zeker ook willen. zij weer niet. hij wilde niet moslim worden, zij niet hindoe dan houdt het op. ik kan je wel zeggen dat de liefde tussen die twee nu 2 jaar later nog altijd aanwezzig is tussen hen.

maar ieder heeft nu en eigen weg geslagen, ondanks dat ze elkaar bijna elke dag zien.


wat er ook gebeurt tussen jullie, weet dat de liefde tussen jullie altijd voort zal leven. maar neem geen foute beslissingen die jullie leven en die van jullie familie doet vernietigen.

ik hoort van je en heel veel sucsses


ps: ook als jij een moslim zou worden, dan maakt dat denk ik bijna niets uit.



groetjes

----------


## sordy

Joh, als ik lees wat jij heb mee gemaakt en dat lief meisje is het erg.
Shikhar je moet je school afmaken en dan heb je maar een weg en dat is weg naar een ander land ver van hier.Jullie twee kunnen ook je eigen bestaan opzetten .Of je moet zijn vader om lullen tot hij het wil ,maar dat moet jij niet doen .laten doen door een familie of vriend van hem.
Ik wens je heel veel strekte.

----------


## Alli Chemicali

Vriend van Marokkaanse Meisjes moet je afbijven leer er maar mee leven  :haha:

----------


## olijfje01

Ik vind het heel erg voor jullie allebei. Het erge hiervan is dat je vriendin moet kiezen tussen haar familie en jou. Ikzelf ben geen moslim maar heb een soortgelijke situatie (in het klein) meegemaakt met mijn familie, vooral mijn moeder. Zij mag mijn vriend niet, niks is goed, maar natuurlijk gaat ze me niet dood maken of pijn doen, alleen rot opmerkingen........heb voor mijn vriend gekozen en mijn moeder is nog steeds niet bijgedraaid maar we hebben wel gewoon contact. Dit is niet te vergelijken met jullie situatie want je wordt bedreigt en je vriendin loopt gevaar als ze met je omgaat. Dat is echt moeilijk, want als ze met jou weg zou lopen dan verliest ze haar familie natuurlijk, tenzij die ooit bijdraaien maar dat lijkt me van niet. Hoe reageerde jouw familie op jullie relatie? Tegenwoordig mengt iedereen met elkaar. Mijn vriend is half hindoestaans en ik ben spaans. Al die rassen en religies zouden niks uit moeten maken. Aan de ene kant moeten we elkaar accepteren en is er altijd ophef als er gediscrimineerd wordt en nu ben jij niet goed genoeg. Ik begrijp dat niet. Ja, ja, het heeft met geloof te maken.....maar jij bent toch ook Hindu? Mijn vriend is ook Hindu en ik Christen, we accepteren elkaars geloven en houden superveel van elkaar. Vind het erg voor jullie dat er gedreigt wordt en dat jullie niet openlijk voor elkaar kunnen kiezen. Stom is dat eigelijk......Veel advies kan ik je niet geven, het hangt af van je vriendin en hoe ver ze wilt gaan. Ook al houdt ze van je zal het moeilijk zijn om haar familie op te moeten geven. De keuze ligt bij haar en de makkelijkste uitweg.....elkaar vergeten doet vreselijke pijn, maar als jullie de strijd aangaan worden het spannende tijden en weet niet of jullie dat wilt riskeren......

----------


## Shikhar

> _Geplaatst door I'mNumber1_ 
> *Luister gast wat snap je niet, haar mannelijke familie leden hebben duidelijk laten weten dat je haar met rust moet laten.
> 
> Islamitisch mag ze niet met jou trouwen dus haal het uit je hoofd.
> 
> Ga met je eigen soort verder!
> 
> En als je het toch in je kop haalt om met haar wat te beginnen, hoop ik persoonlijk dat ze je opzoeken en je vermoorden.
> 
> Dit hoop ik echt want jij moet gewoon opknkeren van Islamitische meisjes.*


Wat ik haar kan geven kan jij of 1 van je "broeders" haar niet geven. Er is zelfs 1 ding wat ze mij al heeft gegeven wat nooit meer van me afgepakt kan worden.. 3 x raden wat ik bedoel..  :haha:  Onze relatie draait niet eens om de sex, maar er zijn Marokkaanse meiden die zich tegenwoordig wel bloot geven puur voor het genot. Ga je daar maar liever druk om maken. Vergeleken met die meiden die je "onze meisjes" noemt, mag je blij zijn met iemand zoals ik en haar. Ik gebruik "jullie meisjes" ten minste niet.

----------


## Shikhar

> _Geplaatst door ingenieur_tanga_ 
> *De titel moest zijn:
> 
> Zij een hoer en jij hebt geluk dat ik haar familie niet ben
> 
> anders was het anders voor je afgelopen sukkel
> 
> 1 ding geef ik je gelijk onze vrouwen zijn wel naar de klote hiero*



Ey kom niet lullen, omdat ze met mij gaat is ze een hoer? Al zou jij haar f*cking broer zijn, dan zou ik nog met haar gaan. Denk je dat ik bang ben voor haar familie? Of voor jou als jij haar familie zou zijn? Grappemaker! Ik heb al eerder tegenover die neven van haar gestaan, in me 1tje tegenover 7 van hun, mes op me keel gehad maar bang werd ik er niet van. Maar dat is juist wat ik probeer te voorkomen idioot. Een oorlog, want een oorlog kan er zo zijn. Want als ik naar mijn familie zou rennen dan zijn ze ook bereid om voor mij door het vuur te gaan. Al betekent dat een oorlog met een kudde schapen, familie gaat voor. Alleen dan ben ik zo ver van haar verwijderd, dat ik haar zowat kwijt ben. Dat is wat ik juist niet wil. En er gaan slachtoffers vallen. Daar wil ik niet voor verantwoordelijk zijn want dat zou ik mezelf niet vergeven.

----------


## sordy

> _Geplaatst door ingenieur_tanga_ 
> *De titel moest zijn:
> 
> Zij een hoer en jij hebt geluk dat ik haar familie niet ben
> 
> anders was het anders voor je afgelopen sukkel
> 
> 1 ding geef ik je gelijk onze vrouwen zijn wel naar de klote hiero*


WAT EEN EIKEL BEN JE TANGA,
LEES DE EERSTE REGEL VAN JE DOMME SCHAAP!
MET ANDERE WOORDEN ALLEMAAL ZIJN HOEREN BEHALVE JOUW FAMILIE.EN JE ZEGT OOK NOG ONZE VROUWEN DUS OOK JOUW FAMILIE.
SHIKHAR HEEFT GELIJK,WAT HIJ KAN HAAR GEVEN KUNNEN JULLIE NIET .  :giechel:   :giechel:

----------


## sordy

> _Geplaatst door ingenieur_tanga_ 
> *niet al onze vrouwen vieze koeien aanbidder maar die met jullie soort gaan 
> en geloof me maar a wannabe neger als het mn familie was had ik jouwe en jouw koeien familie afgeslacht*


Regel 1:
1ding geef ik je gelijk al onze vrouwen

Regel2
niet al onze vrouwen.

Een koe is nog altijd slimmer dan een neger die zijn lul verminkt en derest volgd.En zo worden jullie zelf afgeslacht.

----------


## blackman

he hindoe,

Als ik jouw was zou ik vluchten naar hondenstaan,want daar ben je veilig.
je kan beter met een koe trouwen dan met een schaap.
dus blijf van de dames af en let op je koeien!!
Weet wat jij lust een koeienvlaai.

Ik heb de broer vandaag gesproken ,hij heeft een 9 mm gekocht om jouw te slachten, dus snel vluchten voordat in je van gehakt word gemaakt.

broeder ik probeer jouw alleen te helpen ik hou niet van bloed!!!

veel succes met de koeien.

----------


## Shikhar

> _Geplaatst door blackman_ 
> *he hindoe,
> 
> Als ik jouw was zou ik vluchten naar hondenstaan,want daar ben je veilig.
> je kan beter met een koe trouwen dan met een schaap.
> dus blijf van de dames af en let op je koeien!!
> Weet wat jij lust een koeienvlaai.
> 
> Ik heb de broer vandaag gesproken ,hij heeft een 9 mm gekocht om jouw te slachten, dus snel vluchten voordat in je van gehakt word gemaakt.
> ...


Wil jij helpen "broeder"? Ga dan maar eerst jezelf en al die andere idioten van jouw soort leren sociaal te zijn en hoe ze op een respectvolle manier met mensen horen om te gaan. Want daar bakken jullie gewoon niks van. Pff.. de mannetjes onder jullie hebben nog echt de hersens van een schaap ook. Als het je niet bevalt dat ik 1 van jullie dames voor mezelf neem, dan ga je toch lekker terug naar schaapieland? Dit is Nederland, hier gelden andere regels, normen en waarden. Dus leer er maar mee leven. Dus praat niet groot met je 9mm want als je denkt dat dat die echte gevaarlijke shit is, dan zit je er een beetje naast. Meer gangster dan de kruimeldiefjes en straatrovertjes zullen jullie nooit worden. Ga liever naar school ofzo want je taalgebruik lijkt ook al nergens op. Misschien kom je dan hoger te recht dan wat nu voor je is voorbestemd.

----------


## blackman

he hindoe

Jij komt hier zielig doen met je verhaal,zodat andere mensen medelijden met je hebben.
De liefde tussen een niet moslim en een moslim zal nooit stand houden.
Dit komt omdat we veel verschillen van de culturen en opvoeding!
Wij geloven in Allah ,jullie geloven in koeien!!
Dus denk daar eerst maar daar goed over voor dat je zielig gaat doen.
Als ik je tegen kom ,maak ik een lammetje van je.

Dus vlucht maar snel naar je koeienland.


een koe zal nooit veranderen in een schaap

----------


## Shikhar

> _Geplaatst door blackman_ 
> *he hindoe
> 
> Jij komt hier zielig doen met je verhaal,zodat andere mensen medelijden met je hebben.
> De liefde tussen een niet moslim en een moslim zal nooit stand houden.
> Dit komt omdat we veel verschillen van de culturen en opvoeding!
> Wij geloven in Allah ,jullie geloven in koeien!!
> Dus denk daar eerst maar daar goed over voor dat je zielig gaat doen.
> Als ik je tegen kom ,maak ik een lammetje van je.
> ...



Dus zo spreek jij iemand aan? Zeg je tegen een Nederlander ook "he nederlander" of tegen een christen "he christen"? Die verschillen waar je het over hebt maak je zelf. Ik kom hier niet zielig doen. Ik kwam hier om het verhaal vanaf de andere kant beter te begrijpen zodat ik het probleem misschien beter kon oplossen zonder haar kwijt te raken. Eenmaal hier aangekomen tref ik, op een paar mensen na, alleen maar haat en afgunst. Dat had ik niet verwacht. Ik doe zielig..? Jullie doen zielig!! Jullie huilen bij de politiek dat jullie overal gediscrimineerd worden maar kijk naar jezelf, jullie discrimineren zelf en nog veel erger ook. 

En een koe zal toch nooit veranderen in een schaap?? Hoe wil je dan een lammetje van me maken als je me tegenkomt? Je zegt zelf dat het niet kan. Ow enne.. praat niet over me geloof als je niet weet wat het inhoudt. Je bent te dom om het te snappen dus kom niet erover praten. Ga maar iets doen waar jullie goed in zijn.. oma'tjes van hun tasjes beroven ofzo of iemand in elkaar slaan samen met 10 andere schaapjes.

----------


## riffiatje

mijn raad is

laat elkaar los, zoek een ander droommeisje, want dit gaat anders niet goed aflopen, geloof me, waar je ook bent ze zullen je vinden en wat doen, want zoals ik gelezen heb ,hebben ze je zelf al bedreigd.

en by the way, familie is echt belangrijk ,doe haar dit niet aan.



HOE IS HET EIGENLIJK AFGELOPEN MET JOUW EN HAAR, want ik zie dat je dit in september hebt geschreven. 

groeten riffiatje xx

----------


## riffiatje

sorry foutje augustus bedoel ik  :knipoog:  



P.S: ik vind het wel heel spijtig voor jouw en haar ,maar 2verschillende geloven gaan neit samen ,echt waar

groeten

----------


## blackman

he aap

Nu is het wel genoeg met je !!!
Als je me nog een keer tegen spreekt hak ik je in stukjes smeerlap.
Zoek je eigen soort en kom hier niet meer met je zielige verhaaltje.
Ga terug naar eigen soort en blijf daar .

Als je nog een keer slecht over moslims praat dan is het over en uit met je .

Gr,Blackman

----------


## laila_lina

> _Geplaatst door I'mNumber1_ 
> *Onze meisjes zijn zo goedkoop geworden dat koeienaanbidders hun zelfs rampeneren..
> 
> Vervloek elke meisje die met een Moeshriek gaat.
> 
> Knker horen zijn het..*



Er zijn hier marokkanen die zich moeten schamen om wat ze hier typen, geen enkel grammetje respect tjonge jonge. En jullie moeten jezelf moslim noemen??? laat me niet lachen, een moslim toont volop respect en dat kan ik niet van jullie zeggen. 

Oke trouw met een moslim dat gaat voorop, maar net of er marokkaanse jongens zijn die moslim zijn, een moslim met woorden ja, zonder daden.

Dan trouw ik liever met een respectvolle hindoe, dan met een onrespectvolle marokkaan die geen moslim is, bij wijze van!!

----------


## Femme_Farrah

Jemig tanga je hoeft t niet zo grof te zeggen!!!!
Een beetje meer respect!! Ik snap je standpunt wel!!
De topicopener moet echt beseffen dat het niets kan worden!! Ze gaat nooit honderd procent gelukkig met je zijn!!! Want familie is heel belangerijk in de Marokkaanse cultuur en het is een deel van je leven!! En jij vraagt haar eigenlijk om een deel van haar leven op te geven!!! Laat haar gaan en kies gewoon voor een ander meisje, is beter voor jezelf en voor haar

Succes !!

----------


## Shikhar

GOED NIEUWS  :grote grijns:  We zijn weer een tijdje verder..ik heb nog steeds regelmatig contact met d'r. We stralen nog steeds naar elkaar uit dat we van elkaar houden. Ik zie d'r op school. Dan gaan we ff wat eten in de kantine of in de stad ff winkelen of ergens wat drinken en een beetje knuffelen. 

Dezelfde topic staat op in de sectie: Islam & Seksualiteit. Daarin vertelde ik al dat ze d'r moeder heeft gesproken hierover. Uit dat gesprek kwam dat ze het niet goedkeurt, maar het met mate wil toelaten omdat ze haar dochter niet pijn wil zien lijden. Nu wilt ze kennis met me maken en een kopje thee met me drinken.  :grote grijns:  Het lijkt mij dat d'r moeder ervan bewust wordt dat ze echt voor mij wilt gaan en dat ik gewoon echt van d'r houd en alles voor d'r over heb. D'r vader weet echter nog steeds niks. Dat vind ik wel focktop. Maarja.. hij zal het nu denk ik niet kunnen verdragen. 

Is het voor hem echt zo een erge schande dat zijn dochter met een Hindoe gaat? Wie doe ik kwaad? Ik doe z'n dochter geen pijn, zal ik ook nooit doen. Ik geloof in god. Ik beleid mijn geloof in vrede en als we allen kinderen van god zijn, waarom kan ik dan niet in vrede een relatie met haar hebben? Als ik sommige reacties lees, lijkt het wel alsof wij Hindoes als vervloekte mensen worden gezien ofzo. Veel mensen denken dat ons geloof draait om mythes met vage afbeeldingen en beelden. Maar achter die mythes,beelden en afbeeldingen zit een filosofisch verhaal. Daarachter schuilt ons ware geloof, maar niemand kijkt erachter. Dan pas wordt duidelijk hoe dicht de religies eigenlijk bij elkaar staan. Want wij geloven uiteindelijk ook in 1 god. Als in India moslims en hindoes elkaar kunnen begrijpen, in vrede met elkaar om kunnen gaan en elkaar kunnen respecteren en accepteren, waarom kan dat dan hier niet? Ik respecteer haar ouders, maar wat ik van hun vraag vind ik minder dan wat ze van mij vragen. Ze vragen mij om de liefde van me leven op te geven, me rug te keren en niet meer om te kijken. Ik vraag hun om mij te accepteren zoals ik ben en voor wie ik ben. Om die reden kan ik het niet uitmaken. Al zou ik het doen, dan zou ze het niet accepteren want ze weet dan waarom ik het uitmaak en ze vecht net zo hard voor mij als ik voor haar.

----------


## blackman

oooh oooooh

Dit zal de einde van haar huwelijk van haar ouders zijn.
Nu ze achter haar dochter staat ,die een Hindoe is ander geloof heeft.
Haar moeder moet nu haar spullen pakken en maar vluchten naar haar familie ,want dit verhaal krijgt een bittere einde.
Twee verschillende geloof ,en de twee verschillende culturen zullen nooit samen door een deur gaan.

IK wens de moeder veel sterkte en veel houvast.

Hindoe,je hebt deze familie uit mekaar getrokken ,je zult hier van boeten en bloeden

----------


## riffiatje

Hey 

Ja ik ben het eens met Blackman, jij zult degene zijn doorwie ze haar familie zal verliezen. En geloof als ze uiteindelijk bij jouw zal zijn, dan weet ik het zeker dat ze haar ouders nooit meer zal zien. Ik denk niet dat ze dat zullen accepteren, na dat haar broer en zijn vriendenjouw bedreigt hebben, is het duidelijk dat ze het niet accepteren.
Ik weet dat je het niet snapt, en ik weet dat je echt heel veel van haar houdt. 
Ik accepteer dat, je moet niets verkeerd denken. Probeer jouw gewoon uit te leggen hoe het in mekaar zit bij ons.
Maar je moet eventjes vooruit denken, wat er allemaal zal gebeuren als je dan uiteindelijk samen zijn. Denk je dat ze echt 100% gelukkig zal zijn, denk je nu echt dat ze haar familie niet zal missen. 

Familie is alles voor een persoon, niet alleen voor de moslims, dus denk eventjes na moest dit bij jouw zou gebeuren. 
Ik begrijp haar familie, en ik begrijp waarom ze niet willen dat ze met jouw trouwt. Ze willen het beste voor haar, ze willen dat ze trouwt met een moslim man, ze willen dat ze gelukkig is, en dat Allah (swt) haar huwelijk accepteert.

----------


## blackman

he riffiatje


Eindelijk iemand die me begrijpt.
Wij samen kunnen door een deur lopen.

Mensen denken niet verder en denken niet na wat de gevolgen zal hebben in de toekomst.

Als je allemaal je familie verliest ,zal je ze nooit terug winnen .

Geloof is het belangrijkst(islam)

Dus Hindoe laat haar met rust en zoek jouw eigen soort .

Ik weet niet wat je met haar hebt gedaan ,ben je naar Jomanda geweest?

Heeft ze voor je geschreven .

Ik zal hier geen woorden meer aan vui maken .

Het beste allemaal

Tot kijk

----------


## Nadeem

Shikar Bhai,

Ik heb je verhaal gelezen. Vind het knap klote voor jullie beiden. Maar ik vind wel dat jij je hersens niet hebt gebruikt, want je weet toch wel hoeveel waarde Marokkanen aan hun cultuur hechten??? Maar jah immers....liefde maakt blind nietwaar?

Ik heb ooit in hetzelfde schuitje gezeten, alleen is dat niet vergelijkbaar met wat jij mee hebt gemaakt, wat IK heb meegemaakt wat met betrekking tot Hindoe/Moslim. Die moslim ben ik zelf. Het enige gelijkenis is het volgende ook deze meisje heeft veel moeilijkheden gekend, onder andere in elkaar getrimt en dergelijke.

Ik vraag me af of je wel van haar houdt? Want welke persoon vind het fijn als zijn/haar geliefde in elkaar gemept wordt? Als je een normaal denkende persoon zou zijn, zou het je erg veel pijn doen nietwaar?

Als je van haar houdt, dan laat je haar gaan. Want niemand gaat gelukkig zijn zonder haar/zijn familie. Ik weet zeker dat ze haar familie gaat missen. Immers ze is met hen opgegroeid. Ze hebben haar grootgebracht. Het zou niet van veel respect getuigen als ze haar ouders en verdere familie zou laten vallen.

Maar aan de andere kant zou ik zeggen, als het ware liefde is vecht er dan voor. Maar dat is helemaal aan jullie. Ik persoonlijk stel familie hoger dan mijn geliefde. Straks gaat het uit, dan krijgen jullie allebei spijt van wat er is gebeurd. En DAT is nog erger!!! Nog een ding, weet wat je doet. Als je vriendin wat overkomt. Dat zul jij je dat jezelf nog je hele leven kwalijk nemen! Geloof me! Dat is zwaar shit!!! 

Ik hoop niemand met mijn woorden te hebben gekwetst, als dit wel zo is dan mijn excuses hiervoor.

Ciao,

Nadeem.

----------


## Nadeem

> _Geplaatst door Nadeem_ 
> *Shikar Bhai,
> 
> Ik heb je verhaal gelezen. Vind het knap klote voor jullie beiden. Maar ik vind wel dat jij je hersens niet hebt gebruikt, want je weet toch wel hoeveel waarde Marokkanen aan hun cultuur hechten??? Ze zouden nooit willen dat hun dochters met iemand trouwt die geen moslim gaat worden! Maar jah immers....liefde maakt blind nietwaar?
> 
> Ik heb ooit in hetzelfde schuitje gezeten, alleen is dat niet vergelijkbaar met wat jij mee hebt gemaakt, wat IK heb meegemaakt wat met betrekking tot Hindoe/Moslim. Die moslim ben ik zelf. Het enige gelijkenis is het volgende ook deze meisje heeft veel moeilijkheden gekend, onder andere in elkaar getrimt en dergelijke.
> 
> Ik vraag me af of je wel van haar houdt? Want welke persoon vind het fijn als zijn/haar geliefde in elkaar gemept wordt? Als je een normaal denkende persoon zou zijn, zou het je erg veel pijn doen nietwaar?
> 
> ...


Dat dikgedrukte zinnetje, moest ff toegevoegd worden.

Kon mezelf niet eens wijzigen, dan maar ff zo...  :wat?!:

----------


## riffiatje

HEEY Nadeem

Ik ben het volledig met je eens. Je hebt mijn gedachten goed en duidelijk uitgedrukt.
Khoop dat ons LOVERKE het zal begrijpen.

Groeten riffiatje

----------


## Nadeem

> _Geplaatst door riffiatje_ 
> *HEEY Nadeem
> 
> Ik ben het volledig met je eens. Je hebt mijn gedachten goed en duidelijk uitgedrukt.
> Khoop dat ons LOVERKE het zal begrijpen.
> 
> Groeten riffiatje*


 dat hoop ik ook van harte, ook voor degene die in zo'n soortgelijke schuitje zitten...

----------


## nawar

Mijn medebroeders stellen mij diep teleur wat een taalgebruik....
en dat noemt zich moslim, schandalig!!!

En van de belangrijkste pilaren in de Islam is respect , en niet alleen voor je medebroeders en zuster maar voor iedereen, ook voor dieren!!!

Een aantal van jullie moet zich diep schamen.....en om vergiffenis vragen tijdens het gebed voor de uitspraken die gedaan zijn.

Wat betreft de topic-opener

Je bevind je in een moeilijke situatie en dat besef je maar al te goed... kijk maar naar wat jij en je vriendin hebben doorstaan.... als je echt om haar geeft en haar respecteert dan zal uiteindelijk de liefde overwinnen besef wel dat haar ouders haar nooit en te nimmer uit zullen huwelijken aan een niet-moslim dat is een zeer gevoelig onderwerp.
Als je echt wilt dat deze relatie slaagt is het beste een dialoog aan te gaan met haar ouders desnoods vraag je een vertrouwenspersoon mee (denk aan iemand uit de moskee, imam ofzo...)

Geloof me; een huwelijk opbouwen en in stand houden zonder familie is leeg, eenzaam en kan uiteindelijk leiden rot ruzies en verwijten binnen jullie relatie vooral binnen onze cultuur (ook de Hinducultuur) waar familierelaties van essentieel belang zijn en een basis is van en relatie.

Ik wens jullie beide dan ook veel geduld toe want er zullen nog vele beproevingen doorstaan moeten worden en als jullie liefde voortbestemd is zal het uiteindelijk goedkomen.

succes

----------


## nawar

Jij bent diegene die ABNORMAAL is; alleen al vanwege je taalgebruik! schaam je diep!!!!!!

----------


## soenatwaljamaat

> Vriend van Marokkaanse Meisjes moet je afbijven leer er maar mee leven


Luister, dit soort opmerkingen maken mensen zoals jullie alleen gehater. Het kan zo zijn dat in jouw bekrompen perceptie alleen marokkanen met marokkaanse meisjes mag hokken. Ik zal je uit een aantal dromen helpen, marokkaanse meisjes vinden het maar al te lekker om anderen dan marokkanen te proeven. Ik maak het al mee waar ik nu woon. Meisjes van plusminus 14 tot 18 jaar met hoofdoek en al zogenaamd soenni, kijken naar negers, antillianen, en bovenal hindoestanen. En even een reminder ze n....n ook met deze etniciteiten.

Allah hafiez

----------


## Scheherazade

halfbloedjongen hoe kom je zelf aan half bloed of bedoel je dubbel bloed?

Je taal je manieren zijn dwaas te zot voor woorden een typisch macho mannetje puttertje.

Ga eens een leven downloaden man.

----------


## Dehya

Hoe zou het afgelopen zijn?

----------


## lela_diva

ey indoe ga naar je KOEIENLAND 

WANT je moet beter uit de buurt blijfen van MAROKAANSE meisjes...

----------


## Marrakchia87

Shikhar,

Allereerst respect voor je manier van communiceren naar bepaalde asociale ''marokanen'' schaam me dood voor ze! 

Ik heb je verhaal aandachtig met veel interesse gelezen en ik moet zeggen knap hoor dat ondanks de tegenslagen je toch voor haar wil blijven gaan want het word je niet makkelijk gemaakt. Als je mijn mening vraagt kan ik maar 1 ding mee geven, jullie zijn beide nog heel jong. Maak allereerst je school af en geniet van je jeugd! Je bent pas 21 jaar vergeet niet dat je nog genoeg ''volwassen'' stress op je pad gaat krijgen en om op je 21ste als zo'n verbintenis wil afleggen met zoveel moeilijkheden en problemen? Echte liefde voelt goed en heftig maar vergeet niet jij en zij gaan nog veranderen jullie moeten je nog op allerlei vlakken ontwikkelen en misschien gaan jullie daardoor wel uit elkaar. 

Bedenk goed wat je wil, relaties zijn al moeilijk genoeg zonder alle verschillen die er bij komen. Wat betreft haar en haar familie, we leven in Nederland en iedereen is vrij om te doen en laten wat ze willen. Dit is zelfs in Marokko het geval. Mensen moeten niet zo schijnheilig doen leven en laten leven. 

Want of je nu moslim bent of niet, als ik kijk naar mijn mede moslims over het algemeen dan kan ik met volle mond zeggen DAT DE MEESTE NIET MOSLIMS nog meer islamitisch zijn ingesteld dan mijn broeders en zusters (niet allemaal natuurlijk maar VEEL) Trek je daar dus maar helemaal niets van aan! Jij en je vriendin zullen zeker veel van elkaar verschillen maar er zullen ook zeker veel overeenkomsten zijn. Hoop dat alles goed komt en wens je veel succes ermee!

Groetjes...

----------


## Ready?

> ey indoe ga naar je KOEIENLAND 
> 
> WANT je moet beter uit de buurt blijfen van MAROKAANSE meisjes...


Ja...een post met betekenis...

----------


## halfbloedjongen25

hhaha wat een domme slet man waneer jij haar geneog heeft geneukt gooitie haar weg zulke dingen gebeuren vaak met marokaanse sletjes haha fucking dom waneer die koelie genoeg van der kontje heeft gooi thij der weg als aval.en die meisje hier die segt liever trouwen met een koelie dan iemand di zogenaamd moslim is kijk eert eve in de speigel voordatje praat marokaanse manne zijn te moelijk voorje wij zullen altijd onze eer houden wijfen die hoeren zijn horen niet anders behandelt tworden dan vies scheinheilge tegen je ouders seggen datje moet werken terwijlje ergens je kontje zit te verkopen wij maken julie het leven zuur er zijn ook goede meidden bij maar die houden hub beentjes thuis niet zo goedkoop dat zelfs een kolie derin gaat niemand wil een sloopauto

----------


## Guru Khan

Salaam,
Ik ben Guru en zoals je aan mijn achternaam ziet ben ik een Indiaase Moslim.
je verhaal is vergelijkbaar met veel jongens in India weet je?! echt man.
en oh ja ken je Shahrukh Khan ? uit India hij is ook moslim maar getrouwd met een hindoe!
en het was echt niet makkelijk voor hem om uiteindelijk met haar te trouwen!
maar weet je waarom hij uiteindelijk met haar getrouwd is ? hij hield vol! hou vol man
als zij zegt dat ze je ook leuk vindt dan waarom al die stress ? en doe alleen goeie dingen
die vader gaat op een dag wel begrijpen waar zijn dochter blij is ! concentreer op je studie en wordt een goeie
geef die vader bewijs dat verdomme niemand beter dan je is iedereen krijgt klappen maar je moet voorbereid zijn om ze te incassseren zoals je zegt terugslaan wil je niet omdat je geen oorlog wilt! maar hou vol degene die het volhoudt is de winnaar ofterwel

Dilwale Dulhania Le Jayenge!

Allah hafiz

----------


## Guru Khan

En luister niet naar hun zo van blijf af van Marokkaanse meisjes ze willen je alleen bang maken!

----------


## Guru Khan

maar een ding staat als paal boven water !
als je ziet dat je haar pijn doet wanneer je toenadering zoekt
wat dus natuurlijk door die vader komt!
moet je stoppen en wanneer ze minder pijn heeft verder gaan 
zo gaat die vader op een dag beseffen hoeveel jij wel niet van haar houdt!

----------

